# Remington Model 770



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey Guys,

I recently won a Rem 770 Stainless/Camo rifle with scope at a sporting event and am curious as to what it is worth. I do not need another .270 so I am thinking of selling/trading it in on a rifle for my wife to get back into deer hunting. She needs a youth stock in order to handle it comfortably otherwise I would be keeping it for her.

What do these go for in the sporting good stores. 
Also how are they as a rifle, it feels pretty cheap to me, but Im a Howa guy so I don't ever handle the Remington firearms.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

its their budget rifle, I won a couple at some charity auctions, I traded them in on ohter stuff, your probably looking in the 300-400 range


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Fleet Farm sells them with 3x9 scope $279


----------

